
German Students Hit 201 MPH in SpaceX Hyperloop Contest - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/german-students-hit-201-mph-in-spacex-hyperloop-contest
======
flukus
Half as fast as a train: [http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/21/asia/japan-maglev-
train-wo...](http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/21/asia/japan-maglev-train-world-
record/index.html)

~~~
_jn
That's not really the point—this test track is very short (0.8 mi). I don't
really think the competition proves anything, but at least it's good PR.

